# Havanese or not?



## mom2gibson (Jul 16, 2011)

I adopted this little guy from the city shelter in April. He was listed as a cairn terrier mix (def. not), and my vet estimated him as between 9mos and a year old. For awhile I thought maybe he was a chinese crested powder puff mix but several people have since commented that they thought he might be a havanese or a havanese mix. I've named him Gibson and have been working on his training issues. He came mostly housebroken but has had a few pee/poop accidents in the 3mos since we adopted him.

His coat is silky in some areas and a bit more coarse feeling on his back, but not thick or cottony at all, more hair like. He's 12in at the shoulders, 15in from bottom of neck to where the tail starts and he weighs 10lbs. 

He's goofy and very, very smart. Jumps really high, figures out how to open the zipper on his soft sided crate/house, learned to open the pull out trash cabinet on the first day he was here! Likes lots and lots of attention, a very busy little boy. He was not socialized before I got him and is afraid of traffic, children, bikes, scooters, etc. so we have a lot of work to do. He gets along well with my almost 9yo airedale and they play a few times a day. Both are raw fed.

I'm hoping that there will be a picture attached to this post, LOL!


----------



## mom2gibson (Jul 16, 2011)

I should add that his fur is longer now, including on his feet. He might have been clipped before I got him, not sure as he came to the shelter as a stray. I'll try to take some new pix He's currently in his tent/house/soft sided crate. He likes to sleep under the pad and he hides when there's a fly in the house but thinks nothing of jumping at the windows when there are hummingbirds or orioles at the feeders on the windows, LOL!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome welcome. Whatever he is ,he's cute.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

He is adorable!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Aw he's cute! Looks like at least part hav to me but I am not at all an expert. Welcome to the forum, he sounds like a joy!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He looks awfully havie to me. He's adorable. Enjoy your new fur baby and stay with us so we can watch him grow up too.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Gibson is a cute little guy! My daughter had a Cairn Terrier/Poodle mix several years ago and he looked a lot like that but he got to be about 16 lbs. He was adorable, too, and looked a lot like Gibson but had bigger feet! Whatever he is I think he's a keeper!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

What ever he is he is adorable! Some of the mixes these days just leave you guessing.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I wouldn't even venture a guess as to what breed(s) he might be as I am not all that knowledgeable. He does look "Hav-ish" to me, but I have thought that about other dogs and was totally mistaken!!  He is a cutie - I love the 'frisky' hair! And his color!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think he is a cairn mix myself. It depends on what the other mix was. Anymore they breed anything willy nilly and so many dogs are said to be havanese that are just mixes of other things.

He definitely has the cairn terrier color....and has the coat of a shih tzu or maltese.

Whatever he is--he is cute and I am glad you have given him a great home!:thumb:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

What a mischievous and playful grin he has! He is adorable.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

he's a cutie. welcome ! 
:drum:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't see Cairn Terrier at all. Maybe some Tibetan Terrier in the mix. What a cutie though.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

He's adorable!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

He is very cute! Welcome!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

you can get the DNA in his blood tested and find out what he is.

it's like $75.

http://www.wisdompanel.com/

or 
http://www.vetdnacenter.com/canine.html

just google canine dna test...

btw, super cute, and I'm sure you are earning uber karma points for choosing and keeping a rescue dog. good for you!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, Mom2Gibson:

He's just adorable. While researching my rescue, Buffy, I came acorss this chart and flyer. It may help you distinguish Gibson's characteristics.

Be sure to click on the links at the left for detailed information about each breed.

http://www.theyreallkeepers.com/idall.html

Also, you can print the .pdf version of this identification flyer that was developed for use at shelters and rescues. The link is in the second sentence of this page:

http://www.theyreallkeepers.com/havid.html.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am in love with gibson! What a beautiful boy! Looks like a neezers to me! Look at those eyes.


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

OMG! He is the cutest little dog! My daughter and I decided to check out the forum. We haven't been on in awhile and totally flipped when we saw Gibson! His face, smile, teeth, eyes, nose, ears and tail look EXACTLY like our Oliver's! We looked up cairn terriers, and he is so not one of them. Then we looked at different mixes of Havanese and a few other breeds and both decided (even though we are NOT experts!) that he is DEFINATELY a Havanese and the cutest one at that! I love his coloring! Have fun with him! He is great!


----------



## mom2gibson (Jul 16, 2011)

I just wanted to thank everyone who took the time to post their opinions. I had thought about those dna tests but after reading reviews they seem very, very unreliable. Maybe in the future when they get the kinks worked out : )

Well, havanese or not we love the little goofball so if it's okay with everyone here, I think we'll stick around. The warm welcome was much appreciated so Gibson can be a havanese wannabe if no one objects : )


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Glad you're here. Be sure to post more pic of Gibson and his brother, too.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You are absolutely welcome to hang around with us and share stories about your fur babies. Just enjoy Gibson, whatever he happens to be. I look forward to seeing more photos of your little ones.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mom2gibson said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone who took the time to post their opinions. I had thought about those dna tests but after reading reviews they seem very, very unreliable. Maybe in the future when they get the kinks worked out : )
> 
> Well, havanese or not we love the little goofball so if it's okay with everyone here, I think we'll stick around. The warm welcome was much appreciated so Gibson can be a havanese wannabe if no one objects : )


You are MORE than welcome! There are several other people hear with rescues of unknown origin. One person coined hers a "Half-anese"!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

pjewel said:


> You are absolutely welcome to hang around with us and share stories about your fur babies. Just enjoy Gibson, whatever he happens to be. I look forward to seeing more photos of your little ones.


Oh, that's right... that's a "rule" around here... LOTS of pictures REQUIRED!:biggrin1:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Please stay! We want to follow Gibson's progress and enjoy him, too!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

So happy to hear you and Gibson are staying. More pictures of Gibson, please.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Whatever he is, he is a cutie! And...a keeper for sure!


----------



## MoirasNiceLady (Jul 11, 2011)

*Maybe Cairn*

I have a Cairn Terrier, pic attached (I hope), and I can see a resemblance in the face and coloring but not in the way the hair is growing or the what the hair texture looks like it would feel like. Since we also have a Hav I'll just count you as a very lucky person if your Gibson happens to be a mix of the two, we wouldn't trade either of ours. Congratulations on your rescue baby.


----------



## Holmes orson (Jul 28, 2011)

The cooler the temperature less would be the demand on the air conditioners. This in turn reduces the usage of electricity, and there by saving the resources.


----------



## mom2gibson (Jul 16, 2011)

Moira'snicelady, I had a cairn many years ago and I just don't see any cairn in this guy, LOL! My cairn (dark brindle)was a really squat, solid and hefty feeling guy and Gibson is only 10lbs and the body structure just feels so different. The only thing similar between them is that Gibson plays ball like a madman!


----------

